# Xml-Datei in JTree anzeigen und Elemente ausblenden



## dirkop (27. Apr 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mir einen JTree aus einer Xml-Datei zusammengestell. Ähnlich wie im DomEcho-Beispiel mit einer Class AdapterNode, um meine Einträge richtig darzustellen.
Nun möchte ich nur bestimmte Elemente meines Dokumentes im Tree anzeigen.
Ich habe es schon mit einem TreeWalker probiert. Der kann aber mit meiner AdapterNode nichts anfangen und braucht eine einfache Node, was heißt das alle meine Formatierungen für die Einträge weg sind.
Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit bestimmte Elemente auszublenden ausser einem TreeWalker.

Wichtig: Die Xml-Datei soll komplett geparst werden.

Dirk


----------



## Roar (27. Apr 2004)

keine doppelposts, ich hab den anderen beitrag gelöscht


----------



## Gazong (16. Jun 2004)

dirkop hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe mir einen JTree aus einer Xml-Datei zusammengestell. Ähnlich wie im DomEcho-Beispiel mit einer Class AdapterNode, um meine Einträge richtig darzustellen.
> 
> Dirk



Hallo würde gerne aus einer XML-Datei einen JTree erzeugen.
Wo finde ich dieses oben genannte Beispiel, bzw. gibt's für dieses Problem irgendwo irgenwelche Infos, Tipps & Tricks...Anleitungen, etc.

Danke.


----------

